# Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set



## ritterdernacht (19. April 2013)

Guten Tag, ich wollte einmal nachfragen ob irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Gerät gemacht hat? Die Beschreibung klingt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, allerdings konnte ich mit Fubite bis jetzt generell noch keine Erfahrungen machen. 
Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar.


----------



## Marc 24 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Das Set ist ja von der (angegebenen) Funktionalität der Wahnsinn und der Preis auch. Und das 4er Set für 85€. Ob das auch beständig ist, ist eine gute Frage.


----------



## HerrHamster (20. April 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Kauf und berichte dann mal!


----------



## Andreas04101980 (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Mich würde es auch interessieren da ich ebenfalls nen Auge deauf habe!!!


----------



## Affe (17. Juni 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Also ich habe das 4+1 Set und bin bislang ganz zufrieden, war aber auch erst 4-6 mal mit am Wasser.

Zudem habe ich um die Haltbarkeit etwas zu erhöhen die Platinen mit einem speziellen lufttrocknenden Epoxidharz versiegelt und die Gehäuse mit Sikaflex abgedichtet. Somit dürften die nun ziemlich Dicht sein.

Außerdem erwarte ich nicht viel von den Dingern.
Ich habe mir die nur geholt um zu gucken ob ich überhaupt Bissanzeiger brauche/will.
Wenn die regelmäßig zum Einsatz kommen und irgendwann kaputt gehen werde ich mir hochwertigere holen.


----------



## BigEasy4653 (29. August 2013)

*AW: Fubite Pro 3+1 Bissanzeiger Set*

Servus

Hab zu den Dingern ein filmchen auf Youtube gefunden:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pa2KSy5tkHs

und auch noch ein weiteres:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ph3VxQ8G65g

Werde auch mal gucken ob ich mir die mal angucken und mal bestellen.

Grüße


----------

